# Mri sacroiliac joints



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the CPT for MRI sacroiliac joints

thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## ABI (Apr 15, 2009)

hello,
    72195-72197 MRI Pelvis


----------

